
Show HN: ProductHacker – The best of Product Hunt and Hacker News in your inbox - phemartin
https://product-hacker.web.app/
======
whoisjuan
I have something similar but is not a newsletter. I already get too much noise
in my inbox. Definitely considered making mine a newsletter but I think in
general it would become part of the overall noise.

Mine is more of a feed from several sources. I also provide read times and
sentiment.

Not trying to hijack your share. This approach looks very cool. Just wanted to
share in case somebody needs a solution like mine. Or maybe if you want to
collaborate on something. I love when people identify a need and tackle it
from different angles.

[https://kue.waveguide.io/](https://kue.waveguide.io/)

------
uallo
Seems nice. I would subscribe to a feed, but not to a newsletter.

~~~
phemartin
Should have added on the site, but here is the RSS →
[https://buttondown.email/producthacker/rss](https://buttondown.email/producthacker/rss)

~~~
uallo
Thanks! Subscribed.

------
blainehoyt
Sounds cool, except I was immediately denied - > Unfortunately, we've detected
this email as spammy.

~~~
phemartin
Oh, thanks for the heads up! I don't send spam - I've just sent 01 email so
far. lol

I've been using the Buttondown.email service. But will move to a custom domain
to improve deliverability.

~~~
kasbah
I believe they were saying that your site wouldn't let them add their email to
the list. Buttondown seems a bit overzealous in not getting bounces in my
experience and rejects perfectly valid emails. It's a great service otherwise.

------
foobaw
A few of the best of HN links are pointing to the wrong posts

~~~
uallo
Yes, it seems every other URL is the same as the one before.

------
mturilin
Links in the Hacker News part point to wrong URLs.

~~~
phemartin
Fixed! All good for tomorrow's newsletter!

